# Per Nørgård's Symphonies: Your Favorites?



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

"I feel each of my symphonies is a whole continent in itself."

The old Dane, who will turn 84 in ten days, has written 8 symphonies in near six decades; each "a whole continent"!

Dacapo has just released two CDs completing the cycle on the label (with another performance of the Third also on an old release), while the first six have also been released by Chandos.
Many consider the Third, which is also choral, as the greatest. But I don't love the last four any less (especially the Dacapo recordings).
What about you?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I've only heard one of them - can't remember which (and it may have been a 'symphonic poem' type thing). I thought it was OK (I would listen to more of his works if they were in a concert but I wasn't impressed enough to want to hunt them out). 
Thanks for the 'plug' - I'll try to give the third a listen sometime :tiphat:


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

This CD would make a great introduction, IMO:
http://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/recording-per-norgard---symphonies-3-and-7.aspx


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am with Headphone Hermit , gonna try it, thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I've heard 1, 2, 3, 7 and 8, but don't know them well enough to comment. That shall have to be rectified - and of course the new Dacapo releases are on my want-list.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I am like Nereffid in that I am not familiar with all of them. I am only familiar with the second through the sixth. I like them all.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've only listened to no.3 on the Chandos CD recently, but I enjoyed the concerto in due tempi more than the symphony.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2016)

I like all of them! This new series from DaCapo is getting great reviews. I ordered the first two in the series:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Listening to no.3 right now (Dausgaard's recording). I have no idea how I managed to forget how impressive it is!


----------

